# Corsair H90 Installation



## KaldrasR9 (14. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,
Hab folgende Frage zur H90 und zwar ob man diese auch vor erstgebrauch reinigen sollte bzw den Radi. Habe bei mehreren Leuten/Foren gelesen dass diese vor erstgebrauch den Radi reinigen.
Gilt das nur bei einer Selbst zsm gebauten Kühlung ? 
Da ich in mehreren Videos über die Corsair WaKü`s gesehen habe das keiner das macht xD 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 

Lg


----------



## TheIllusion (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

allgemein werden nur bei nicht AiO Wasserkühlungen die Radiatoren gespült. Hier sind oft Späne oder andere Reste aus der Produktion im Radiator zu finden. Bei deiiner AiO hast du einen geschlossenen Kreislauf, den du nicht öffnen kannst. Falls du es trotzdem Probieren solltest, wirst du die die Anschlüsse zwischen Schlauch und Radiator/Pumpe zerstören. Dann kannst du das Teil in die Tonne kloppen. Bei AiO Wasserkühlungen musst du dich wohl auf die Qualität der Hersteller verlassen...


----------



## KaldrasR9 (14. Dezember 2015)

Allright !
Vielen Dank


----------

